# Top 10 marijuana seeds



## Johny Weed (Mar 5, 2012)

I just stumbled upon a top 10 list of marijuana strains for 2012, what do you guys think about it? I never heard of Charas before, is that a nice strain? any one else got some top 10 listings found?:icon_smile: 

hXXp://marijuanapoint.com/top-10-marijuana-seeds-2012/


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 5, 2012)

Yum wish we could sample them. 

t6


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm curious who and how... they came to that conclusion???..   
"Big Bud"... #7 ??


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks to me like someone's blog:confused2:

I took a peek at some of their other articles and seems to me that there is much misinformation contained in some of the articles.jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'm curious who and how... they came to that conclusion???..
> "Big Bud"... #7 ??



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:  I agree....Big Bud????????????


----------



## getnasty (Mar 5, 2012)

That website is an advertising ploy.


-nasty


----------



## Locked (Mar 5, 2012)

Big bud isn't in my top 107 strains....


----------



## Johny Weed (Mar 5, 2012)

in the article is said they got intel from seedbanks, I think that are those listed at each strain on the site. dunno.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 5, 2012)

> got intel from seedbanks



Top ten in sales...maybe. I could see first time growers thinking "Big bud, I want big buds. It says it's potent and I bet I could retire from all the money I make off Big Buds". 

I have grown big bud and didn't even let it finish. Don't even care what I did with the rest of the seeds.

Although still flawed, I would get my "top 10" list from the cannabis cup. Atleast people are actually smoking the weed to form their opinion.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 5, 2012)

After growing "Big Buds" ZI thought it should be renamed "Big Duds"


----------



## nugatronica (Mar 5, 2012)

top 10 is just opinion there is no official everyone's top 10 will be different slightly!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm sorry but that list is SO lame.  Half of them are complete unknowns and none refer to the breeder.  Looks like its just a lame advertising page for the same 3-4 lame web sites.

Instead, consider DinaFem's January 2012 list of the top 10:

hXXps://www.dinafem.org/blog/70-10-cannabis-strains-every-grower-should-try-at-least-once

Although I disagree with DinaFem putting Moby **** and Critical + (their own strains) on the list, the rest are real solid choices.  Plus where they can, they try to point to the orginal breeder of each strain - which is a big deal to me.

[Its too bad the zealous censorship add-on "stars out" the name of a well known and valid strain!]


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 5, 2012)

i found almost every list is differnt. go to a differnt page you have another top 10 straisn to look at.


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Mar 5, 2012)

That list is a content farm loaded with hidden affiliate links.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 30, 2012)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> Top ten in sales...maybe. I could see first time growers thinking "Big bud, I want big buds. It says it's potent and I bet I could retire from all the money I make off Big Buds".
> 
> I have grown big bud and didn't even let it finish. Don't even care what I did with the rest of the seeds.
> 
> Although still flawed, I would get my "top 10" list from the cannabis cup. Atleast people are actually smoking the weed to form their opinion.


 
Yeah, I fell into the Big Bud trap as someone who is a beginner and has never even planted a single seed, but you guys set me straight (so to speak lol) with some better options. Reading your post I felt like you were describing me. :rofl:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 30, 2012)

My top 10 is the next 10. Just like my favorite beer is the next one. Im not picky.


----------

